# When can I trust him off leash?



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

I have a 24 week old Vizsla. Take him back on the trail behind our house and he comes when I call him (most of the time) when he is on a 50 ft rope. I carry treats with me at all times. When I do know I can trust him to come back to me. I have never had him off leash.

Clyde's mom


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

you should give it a shot have his favorite snack and let him know in advance that you have it.turn that dog loose you would be supprised.I have been turning mine loose since they were 12 weeks.Of course they are much bigger and faster now and braver.so I am carefull where i turn them loose


----------



## grahama (May 4, 2009)

Hi,

I got the nerve to let Peanut off the lead the other day at 14 weeks. An enclosed field helped but she was so excited she didn't listen to her name at all !!!! I took a poor vid on my phone of what she was like, and yeas I am still a Viz owner 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ckOrafW5Rk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWO2My83ZEM

Take them when thay are hungry and have lots of treats as mentioned earlier. He will get the drift.

Graham


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

i had him off straight away from 12 weeks. the only problem was cyclists and joggers!! when i saw them i called him held him! let him watch them go by and then carry on!! when i called him i walked in the opposite direction and he soon came running because he thought i was going to leave him!! he has been off his lead every walk since and he is 5 months now!!


----------

